# Arto Shower Tray



## gobbi

My Arto 69L has a cracked shower tray.It has cracked just where you step into the compartment.The van is only one month out of the
warranty has anyone hat the same problem.


----------



## gaspode

Hi gobbi

Welcome to MHF.

Interesting user name - do you talk a lot? :wink: 

Yes - Arto shower trays, been there and done it.

Apparently it's a very common problem caused by flexing of the body, ours went in exactly the same place just inside the lip for the door and a few weeks after the warranty ran out. They fix the tray very rigidly using copious amounts of Sikaflex under the tray which holds it rigid on the base but allows the sides to flex with the body, hence the cracking.

It's a tedious job to do but not technically difficult so easy enough for a competent DIY person, the hardest bit is getting the old base unstuck from the floor. The new tray should cost about £250 + VAT.


----------



## b16duv

Hi Gobbi,

As Gaspode said, it's a not unknown problem (in fact the only problem I've had).

If you book your van into the factory for a habitation check (about 120 euros) and ask very nicely, they may give you a tray but you'll have to fit it yourself. 

Alternatively, pray on their better nature and see if they will replace it under warranty or make a contribution toward the cost.

I got a replacement tray from them to fit myself, and mine was well out of warranty!

Try speaking to Mac and Maggie at the N&B uk owners club - they have great contacts at the factory.

David


----------



## mfa

Hi

We had a Arto 69GL and had the tray replaced under warranty as the van was only 18 months old. 

We took it to Travelworld in Telford and they did a great job. May be if you spoke to them and mentioned that it has failed just outside of the warranty period you may get some help.......they said it was a common problem and had replaced a number of units.

Good Luck


----------



## davesport

Sorry to hear about your shower tray  

Just thinking out loud here. I was under the impression that the warranty had very little to do with the period in which you could make a claim. IE if you buy a laptop it's meant to have a working life of approx 3 to 4 years & if it fails during that time & outside the 12 month warranty period you may have grounds for a successful claim.

I would certainly be trying my level best to have it replaced free gratis. A shower try is surely meant to last longer than one year  

Why not try a polite but strongly worded letter to your vendor & take things from there ?

Good luck in your quest. D.


----------



## stevee4

*Shower tray coating*

Hi all,

I know this is a perennial problem. I know Arto's suffer badly. Mine included. I have a 2002 van bought privately. So no way of getting anyone else to pay for its replacement.

I am looking for any suggestions as to what I can use to top coat theoriginal tray rather than rip the entire shower area apart. I have looked at some "tanking" options. Ideally I want a spray on or paint on DIY coating.

This problem seems to be an ever present evil. Surely there is a simple fix by now.


----------



## rugbyken

i recently replaced mine in a c i with an Altro floor this is like a rubberised lino that can be welded the material itself was relatively cheap at £15 a meter but you only need about a sq mt the floorlayer and accesories will cost a little more but the material keep's its flex only wish i'd thought of having a drain in each corner so i wouldn't have to worry about levelling the van


----------



## stevee4

rugbyken said:


> i recently replaced mine in a c i with an Altro floor this is like a rubberised lino that can be welded the material itself was relatively cheap at £15 a meter but you only need about a sq mt the floorlayer and accesories will cost a little more but the material keep's its flex only wish i'd thought of having a drain in each corner so i wouldn't have to worry about levelling the van


Not sure what you used there. Would you be able to give a detailed instruction. What materials did you uwse and where from. I had looked at sticking down material like swimming pool liner. However the Arto tray has a lot of nobbles which would make it very difficult to get good shower tray to material contact


----------



## stevee4

*Repair for plastic HELP please*

Having spent some time on google I have found this product which seems to be a possible cure for cracked trays and damaged MH skin.

http://www.bondtech.uk.com/cgi-bin/bonding/commerce.cgi?product=Boat_and_Caravan_Repair&pid=37.htm

Any one tried anything like this?

Another alternative is to glue a vinyl floor material or swimming pool liner over the top. I have found this glue which seems to be well thought of

http://www.marinechandlery.com/product-detail.aspx?ID=8944

This product is supposed to seal cracks

http://www.captaintolley.com/

Any thoughts ?


----------



## rugbyken

www.altrofloors.com
www.altro.com 
sorry not to get back sooner the altro flooring is widely used in hospital's as well as wet room application's etc the above are a couple of link's that may help you find someone local to you .
i have removed my moulded shower tray completely then fitted a rubber bevel in the corner and stuck it down with evo stick the floor area in my bathroom has almost doubled , there is also a cap available that is meant to be a seating for tiles etc i trimmed this and siliconed the resulting shoulder.


----------



## richardjames

Have a look at this site >>>TRAY REPAIR<<<<


----------



## Telbell

> I was under the impression that the warranty had very little to do with the period in which you could make a claim. IE if you buy a laptop it's meant to have a working life of approx 3 to 4 years & if it fails during that time & outside the 12 month warranty period you may have grounds for a successful claim.


Davesport is absolutely right.

"Existence of a Warranty does not affect your Statutory Rights"- and your Statutory Rights include the fact that the Motorhome (and shower) should be "fit for purpose".

AS the "Warranty" has expired by only a month I wold go back to Dealer and (as someone said) politely point this out-particularly as there seems to be evidence that this particular model has suffered the same problem in the past.


----------



## erneboy

I don't know if anyone has posted this link, but it looks a good repair to me: http://www.walkdengroup.co.uk/?section=Leisure&page=276

Alan.


----------



## stevee4

*Shower tray fix*

After much research I have now sorted my tray. 
I used sikoflex marine sealer and glue http://www.uksealants.co.uk/product.asp?idproduct=233 
to seal the bigger cracks and 
http://www.captaintolley.com/
for the small crazes and minor cracks. Sanded the whole tray to create a key for paint. I then got some 2 part fiberglass coating paint from a friends company who manufactuers specialist bespoke fiberglass interiors. (dog vans or refrigerated vans). The up side is that the tray is now slightly thicker with a non slip surface. 
I have also got from my local cheap shop ( ESK) a shower mat similar to >
http://www.worldofcamping.co.uk/shop/pyramid_comfratex_shower_mat_roll_ocean__2321
This comes by the metre and easily cut to size. 
Total costs less than £30


----------

